# Adding Series2 Tivos to network using Airport Express...Any Luck??



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey all,

I've been doing some reading here and can't seem to get the info I am looking for.

I need help with networking my TiVos on my Apple network using Airport Express base units. I have written below, to the best of my knowledge, how my network and systems are configured.

My main network setup is an Airport Express base unit configured as "Main Base Station" under WDS (Network Name = BBQ). The Security is WEP 128. This base unit is in my office and is connected to the Internet via cable modem. My iMac (Intel - OS 10.4.5) is using Airport Extreme wirelss to connect to the "BBQ" network. All works well....

I have another Airport Express and configured it as "Remote Base" under WDS -- it is also configured as it's own network (TIVO). Security is set to "None". I have this base unit in my LivingRoom where the Tivos are. I currently have 2 TiVos (HDVR2 & HR10-250) that I have used InstantCake 6.2 and PTVNet on -- hoping to be able access the Tivos via the Airport Express. Well, I have had no luck what-so-ever. I am using a Netgear FA120 USB adapter from the Tivo to the Airport Express (TIVO network). Both lights are lit and active.

So far I can't access my tivos using my setup. I couldn't find the tivo's IP addresses until I used a serial cable and my LapTop (Windows XP) to bash in and do a "ifconfig". It gave me the IP addresses...

How do other Mac users find the IP addresses of their TiVos? When I am connected to my Main Aiport Unit (BBQ) and I open System Profiler, it gives me the following info:

Type:	AirPort
Hardware:	AirPort
BSD Device Name:	en1
IPv4 Addresses:	10.0.1.3
IPv4:
Addresses:	10.0.1.3
Configuration Method:	DHCP
Interface Name:	en1
Router:	10.0.1.1
Subnet Masks:	255.255.255.0
IPv6:
Configuration Method:	Automatic


Where I guess BBQ Airport Express is the router (10.0.1.1) and my iMac is 10.0.1.3


When I connect to the TIVO base station, System Profiler gives the following:

Type:	AirPort
Hardware:	AirPort
BSD Device Name:	en1
IPv4 Addresses:	169.254.121.8
IPv4:
Addresses:	169.254.121.8
Configuration Method:	DHCP
Interface Name:	en1
Subnet Masks:	255.255.0.0
IPv6: Configuration Method:	Automatic

Is the IP address listed above for my TIVO base unit or my HDVR2??? If I unglug the HDVR2 from the TIVO base unit...and re-run System Profiler...the IP address above stays there...so my guess is that it is not my HDVR2...

Do I have to open certain ports to access the Tivos????


I tried using a webbrowser (Safari, Explorer, and FireFox) to h**p:169.254.121.8 but no go...I tried using FTP (Transmit on iMac; CuteFTP on Laptop)...but got errors:
"Can't read from control socket: Socket error #10054".

I've restarted the Tivos many times and still no go. I even connected one tivo directly to my iMac using ethernet - but still can't get anything to work. I tried connecting another TiVo directly to my LapTop and no webbrowsing works (TivoWeb) and I get the above FTP error when trying to FTP.

I'm about to give up on the InstantCake and PTVNet method and go ahead with the Zipper method. I have compiled 2 CDS as per the Zipper website (Thanks GunnyMan and rbautch!!) and have them ready to go...

Is there anything special I need to do before Zippering? How do I find an IP address to assign the TiVos when I Zipper them and it asks for IP addies?

My Goal is to be able to access at least two of my Tivos (HDVR2 & HR10-250) on my Airport Network using my iMac. I know I have to transer vserver over to the Tivos once Zippered so that I can use TivoTool.

Whew...that's a lot of info...but I've been working on this for days...and networking is not my strength...

Are there any Mac users out there that have used their Airport Express units connected to their Tivos?? (actually, I know there are....I've read some success stories, but many of them are using SA TiVo units...not hacked versions).

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated...  

TIA,

BBQ


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

your "TiVo" base station isn't distributing addresses
whenever you see the 169.254.x.x addresses, everything's using a "self assigned" IP... AKA, your iMac isn't getting an IP Address from the base station.

So before worrying about the TiVos, we have to worry about the basic network.

Firstly, what's being reported as "Router" is supposed to be the IP Address of the base station. 10.0.1.1 is the main Airport base station, and in your first example 10.0.1.3 is the IP your iMac is getting.

From the inside, your Cable Modem really wont' have an IP Address (actually, it does, but that's not at all relevant to this discussion)

I don't think your WDS is set up correctly at all. When your iMac is connected to the 2nd airport ("TiVo") it should be able to access the Internet. It doesn't look like it can from what I'm seeing. Focus on this point first. Ideally, with WDS, you shouldn't see 2 networks - you'll just see one and it should be seamless.

Take a look at this article on Apple's support site:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107454

Its an excellent walkthrough of setting up WDS. After that, any computer connecting to either base station will be able to communicate with each other, and the Internet.

Then, we focus on your TiVos if they're not already working.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks for the reply...and the web address...well, those are the steps I took...and to make sure, I just re-did them and I get the same results...I even did a hard reset on my TIVO express unit.

There is one thing though....as soon as I click update, it states that it is updating the remote base station (TIVO) and then after a fewe moments, it says that I have to set up the remote unit manually...then Airport Admin Utility just freezes and I get the colorful rainbow spinner icon.

I have to force quit the Admin Utility...I then connect to the TIVO remote base unit and manually set it up for WDS -- basically following the same instructions...

I click WDS tab...Enable it as remote base station, Allow wireless clients on the base station, Add the BBQ base station as the Main Airport ID, and under the "Internet" tab I uncheck "Distribute IP adresses" as it tells me to do so.

I also disabled my firewall (NetBarrierX) to allow all access...

Still same output as above...


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

okay, don't hate this idea...

First, run Software Update on your iMac. Make sure you're 100% completely up to date with any and all updates that come through. Then, connect to each Express - if you're prompted to update the firmware on either/both of them, do it.

Then, do a "Factory Reset" (bottom of this page: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=108044 ) on both of your Expresses

This will revert them both to factory default settings. Yes, Start Over. Something's not quite right somewhere.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions...

I am up to date on everything...and I uploaded the new firmware on the new (TIVO) express...

One thing I noticed...I don't think the two units were on the same channel and on the same "named" network. I changed these...and for some reason my TIVO base station doesn't appear in the Airport Admin Untility nor in the Airport menu...

Both stations should be visible?? correct? they are on the same network and channel...

This is driving me nuts...I always seem to have this luck...

I'm gonna do what you said and get back...it probably won't be until later tonight or tomorrow..

Ugggh!


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Ok, I did a hard reset on both base stations...I know have them configured correctly:

Express 1 = BBQ Extreme = Configured as Main Base on Network BBQ on Channel 11 using WEP 128 security

IP = 10.0.1.1

Express 2 = TIVO = Configured as Remote Base on Network BBQ on Channel 11 using WEP 128 security

IP = 10.0.2.2

These 2 Base stations and IPs show up under the Airport Admin Utility...

I have the TIVO base plugged into a hacked HDVR2 using a NetGearFA 120 and both lights are on.


now what?? How do I find out the IP address of the Tivo...?

TIA


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Well I found out my tivo IP address (10.0.1.5) from doing an IP search using the Windows app "IPScan". I was able to connect via browser to TivoWeb and FTP via CuteFTP.

How do I find the IP address using my Mac? Is there an easy way?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Set a static IP on the tivo and you won't need to search for it.

If you do need to find the IP addresses in use on your network, you can use IPNetMonitorX in Mac OS X to do it.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Cool...thanks for the IPNetMonitorX link...nice little proggy...

Now time to go search about setting a static IP...

Thanks...I loaded vserver on one of my tivos and all is well...so far

BBQ


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

OK...after 1/2 hour searching...I can't find an easy way to set a static IP on my Tivo...Can I use TivoWebPlus to do it?

..or what file do I need to get into and change...?

Thanks...just thought I'd leave the question out there while I go to sleep....

Thanks again for any help


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

There's a couple ways to find your TiVo's IP Address

One, if you hit TiVo, go to "Messages & Settings" and then "Settings" and then "Phone & Network", it'll give you a summary of settings, including "IP addr: "

From this screen, you could also select "Change network settings" and actually specify an IP Address

You could find your TiVo's IP Address through a utility like that IPNetMonitorX (which looks cool, I have to check it out when I have time) or, the Express's admin utility might have a list of connected clients (my router does, but I don't have an Airport base station)


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Just wanted to say "Thanks" for everyone's help...

I got my TiVo network up and running...2 Tivo HDVR2s & 1 - HR10-250 -- all zippered and connected to my network via Airport Expresses.

My problem earlier was that I did not have the Airports on the same channel...

Anyways, if anyone ever needs help with networking TiVos via Airport Express -- just post your questions here.

Cheers!

BBQ


----------

